# Muncie M20 4 Speed Transmission Rebuild Recommendations in Kansas



## demag98 (Sep 24, 2020)

Any recommendations on shops in Kansas for rebuilding a Muncie M20 4 speed transmission?


----------



## Dukes67 (Jun 19, 2018)

They’re easy to DIY. Buy this Muncie 4-Speed Transmissions: How to Rebuild and Modify (Workbench How-to): Cangialosi, Paul: 9781613251065: Amazon.com: Books
Paul also has the best rebuild kit on the market.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi demag98,

I assume you are looking local due to shipping concerns? 

If you prefer to outsource and are unable to find someone local there are alternatives.

I use a guy in Wisconsin, Mike - https://mikeyvs4speeds.com/ . Genuine and knowledgeable guy. I believe he can also assist you with the shipping container. 

While I haven’t used him, Paul (5speeds.com / Medatronics/ super661), that wrote the book Dukes67 recommends, knows his stuff and also offers advice and numerous YouTube videos that show you “how to” and / or how he approaches rebuilding both transmissions and Muncie shifters. 






Site Map







www.5speeds.com





Whether you decide to do it yourself or contract out, be sure to ask for turnaround lead-time. Based upon the current macro economic issues stemming from the ongoing pandemic, parts are hard to get and shipping lead-times have been extended.


----------

